# Q9300 v Q9450 v Q9550



## Cruvenium (Sep 20, 2008)

Yeah, I know they have different bus speed, multiplier and cache.

But, which is the easiest to overclock and cool with a Xigmatek HDT S1238? Which would be the best price/performance?


----------



## Deimos (Sep 20, 2008)

I can't exactly say whats best. But what was recommended to me by the rest of the people here.  Which is the Q9950.


----------



## modder (Sep 20, 2008)

Cruvenium said:


> Yeah, I know they have different bus speed, multiplier and cache.
> 
> But, which is the easiest to overclock and cool with a Xigmatek HDT S1238? Which would be the best price/performance?


Q9450
look my sig ,max overclock stable with 1,31 V cpu 3.6 Ghz

@Deimos
ahh he did not say the same as me


----------



## Deimos (Sep 20, 2008)

So the 9450 is better for the price eh? There is only a 10 dollar price difference between the two as well.


----------



## SystemViper (Sep 20, 2008)

I would go with the Q9550, i have seen it for 315.00

But the EO steppers are coming, so i wold wait for a week and see if you can get one of them, they are suposed to be easier to OC and cooler, just what you need...

My 2c


----------



## Deimos (Sep 20, 2008)

EO Stepper??


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 20, 2008)

Q9550 without a doubt IMO, or if you can afford it, a nice little Q9650


----------



## SystemViper (Sep 20, 2008)

Yea, i think the ones out now are C1 ot C0, like the good Q6600 were Go steppers, not B3'/

The Q9550 are coming out as EO stepping now, it hs some little improvements,but it's suposed to overclock better and it's a little cooler.


----------



## modder (Sep 20, 2008)

Q9550 SLAWQ (E0)
http://processorfinder.intel.com/details.aspx?sSpec=SLB8V

difference   (C3E) +(C4E) enabled with  Q9550 E0.


----------



## SystemViper (Sep 20, 2008)

it's 330 at fry;s but who knows when E0 will be here.

330


----------



## Deimos (Sep 20, 2008)

well IF this thing can get to 3.5 that's fine for me. I don't need to overclock out the yinyang =P. Dunno bout this guy though.


----------



## lpfreak (Sep 20, 2008)

i'm currently using a Q9300 on a xigmatek s983.. but.. mornings-> 12c 
haven't OC'd though...


----------



## Cruvenium (Sep 21, 2008)

I guess it's all good then!

Here are my specs:

ASUS P5Q-Deluxe P45 (I choosed this over Maximus II Formula as I have seen reviews on it, and the Maximus II has nothing much better than this.)
Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 2.83GHz
OCZ Reaper PC2-8500 4GB Kit
HIS 4870X2
OCZ QuadFire PSU 750W
Antec Nine Hundred.

This are all the things you guys need to know. Anything much to improve?


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Sep 23, 2008)

Personally I like the Q9450, but the Q9550 is so close now in price that it might make more sense, especially if your board has trouble getting a high fsb with a quad. Now what I really don't know is if the 8.5 multi will cause any other issues with overclocking.


----------



## dark2099 (Sep 23, 2008)

I bought a C1 Q9550 today that I got to 4.3GHz today.  E0s probably will either do the same or better, most likely with slightly better volts.


----------



## JC316 (Sep 23, 2008)

Q9550 for sure. Higher multiplier makes overclocking easier, much easier. Most go to at least 3.8GHZ easily enough.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Sep 23, 2008)

Q9550 without a doubt but then it'll always be that way when you don't list a price preference. 

of course once the i7 comes out, you might wanna check the prices of the Q9650.


----------

